# A tasty points run



## grounded flyboy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Illini (392) departs Carbondale, Il @ 5:15 pm

Arrives Centralia, Il @ 6:08 pm.

The Centralia House restaurant is a storefront eatery that faces the tracks and sits about 50 yards from the station. The service dates back over 100 years to the days when the trains stopped here for meals and was considered one of the favorite food stops along the Illinois Central routes.

Today Centralia is a small town. One of the larger industries in town is the IC shops and yard. The Centralia House advertises and caters to the Amtrak connection to stop over for a fine meal and return to the Carbondale area a couple of hours later. They feature excellent cajun BBQ shrimp and steak and have a tempting appetizer menu that you can make a meal on. Following an after dinner drink, walk across the street that fronts the track and catch the southbound train.

The southbound Illini (393) departs Centralia @ 8:06 pm

Arrives Carbondale @ 9:30 pm.

Note: the CONO also uses these rails but, regretfully it stops in Centralia at 12:30 am southbound and 4:10 am northbound (not a time when farmers and coal miners eat supper).

The results during double points days: 422 points. 400 rails points and 22 for the $11 RT if you use the Amtrak Visa. OOps... spent another 60 bucks on dinners but, what a tasty points run !!


----------



## Shanghai (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal, but too far for me.

I also heard there is a popular restaurant in Carlinville, IL near the train station.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 18, 2011)

As has been Posted Before, I make Point Runs from AUS-TAY-AUS on the TE for Some of the Best Bar-B-Q Around, theres Also a really Good Tex-Mex Resturant there and an Outstanding City Library to hang out in after Lunch! Leaves Austin @ 9:30AM, Returns @ 5:30PM! Sr. Fare is $11.50 (Used to be $10 but Everything Goes UP EXCEPT Wages and Pensions!!  )

BTW- There is A Closed Resturant/Bar in the Middle of Town with the Kitchen Being an EX- Southern RR Diner Painted in the Original Green Colors!(there is also a Nice Patio and Music Stage Outside with Tropical Plants!) Hoping it Opens back up, sort of Neat to have a Drink/Lunch out of a Southern Diner, Next Best thing to Being On a Train!! :wub:


----------

